# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  ابتهالات ودعاء اليوم الاخير من رمضان لنصرة المريخ

## yassirali66

*


اللهم انصر المريخ في مشارق الارض ومغاربها

اللهم باعد بينه وبين المصائب كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب

اللهم نصرك ياحنان ويامنان

اللهم بك نستغيث

يارافع الظلم عن المظلومين
ارفع غضبك عنا ياارحم الراحمين

اللهم من كان يريد هدم المريخ

فاجعل الدائره عليه

وابطل عمل كل ساحر فاجر

النفاثات في العقد والمقتفين للاثر

ومن تبعهم الي يوم الدين

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم

 اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

امين..امين..امين

*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					




اللهم انصر المريخ في مشارق الارض ومغاربها 
اللهم باعد بينه وبين المصائب كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب 
اللهم نصرك ياحنان ويامنان 
اللهم بك نستغيث 
يارافع الظلم عن المظلومين
ارفع غضبك عنا ياارحم الراحمين 
اللهم من كان يريد هدم المريخ 
فاجعل الدائره عليه 
وابطل عمل كل ساحر فاجر 
النفاثات في العقد والمقتفين للاثر 
ومن تبعهم الي يوم الدين 
اللهم انصر الزعيم  
اللهم انصر الزعيم  
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم انصر الزعيم  
اللهم انصر الزعيم  
امين..امين..امين



 
اللهم آمييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*اللهم آمين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*آمييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*امييييييييين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*أمين
 أمين
 أمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين..امين..امين

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

اللهم آمين



ببركة هذا الشهر الكريم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

آمييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين



من خشمك ولي باب السماء
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

امييييييييين يا رب العالمين



نسال الله ان يتقبلها منا ومنكم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

امين..امين..امين




امين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ في مشارق الارض ومغاربها

اللهم باعد بينه وبين المصائب كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب

اللهم نصرك ياحنان ويامنان

اللهم بك نستغيث

يارافع الظلم عن المظلومين
ارفع غضبك عنا ياارحم الراحمين

اللهم من كان يريد هدم المريخ

فاجعل الدائره عليه

وابطل عمل كل ساحر فاجر

النفاثات في العقد والمقتفين للاثر

ومن تبعهم الي يوم الدين

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

امين..امين..امين



آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب يا كريم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

اللهم انصر المريخ في مشارق الارض ومغاربها

اللهم باعد بينه وبين المصائب كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب

اللهم نصرك ياحنان ويامنان

اللهم بك نستغيث

يارافع الظلم عن المظلومين
ارفع غضبك عنا ياارحم الراحمين

اللهم من كان يريد هدم المريخ

فاجعل الدائره عليه

وابطل عمل كل ساحر فاجر

النفاثات في العقد والمقتفين للاثر

ومن تبعهم الي يوم الدين

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

اللهم انصر الزعيم 

امين..امين..امين



آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب يا كريم



آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب يا كريم
ببركة هذا الشهر الكريم

*

----------


## acba77

*امين يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------

